# Let's See them Puppies



## Ry&#333;ri (Nov 24, 2008)

and, kitties, lizard, snakes. So let's see your pets.

Here is my puppy, Lazy, a German Shepard/ Black Lab mix. He loves to nap, cuddle and go for car rides. 

View attachment Picture 00366.JPG


View attachment Picture 0087666.JPG


View attachment bbbbb.JPG


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 24, 2008)

This is an old one but a classic.


Amber and Skye with their rope, lol


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 24, 2008)

Aw
mah
gah...


MUST STEAL ALL PUPPEHS


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis (Nov 24, 2008)

cute pup
I see he is also the roadie for your rock band guitar

I will post pics of my pets once I find them on my comp


----------



## Island Girl (Nov 24, 2008)

OK, here's my first baby... he's 11 and still as spunky and evil as ever:











And this is the newest addition, whom I'm still warming up to... maybe once he stops pooping on my floor. He's 4 months now:


----------



## Crystal (Nov 25, 2008)

I just found my favorite Dims thread ever!

My kitten pics are coming soon.  I just have to get home from school first...


----------



## Weeze (Nov 25, 2008)

Feel my Fuzz.
We adopted her from the humane society like, the day before she was supposed to die. She was abused SUPER bad before we got her so her back legs crooked, and she's missing teetch (along with severe puppy emotional damage that its taken us 2 years to get her over)
but
we adopted her anyway, because she's freaking adorable.
yes. that is how my mother and I operate xD
And if you're not already aware, Princess Fuzz IS HER REAL NAME!!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 25, 2008)

My best friend.... Bosley the staffie


----------



## viracocha (Nov 25, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


>



~involuntary squeal!~ Awww, I want a puppy again... 

Here's my kitty and I:










He's a kitty! A really cute, cuddly, chubby kitty! :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2008)

Ry&#333;ri;1002628 said:


> and, kitties, lizard, snakes. So let's see your pets.
> 
> Here is my puppy, Lazy, a German Shepard/ Black Lab mix. He loves to nap, cuddle and go for car rides.




OMG. How cute is he!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2008)

This is my sister's puppy. I had to post him because he's soooo cute.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Feel my Fuzz.
> We adopted her from the humane society like, the day before she was supposed to die. She was abused SUPER bad before we got her so her back legs crooked, and she's missing teetch (along with severe puppy emotional damage that its taken us 2 years to get her over)
> but
> we adopted her anyway, because she's freaking adorable.
> ...



I love her crazy hair. She has personality.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 25, 2008)

Both of my Cocker Spaniels.... Daniel (black collar) and Snowflake.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 25, 2008)

Puppies Rule!

View attachment IMG_1045.JPG


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Nov 26, 2008)

My puppy smells like fresh movie popcorn everyday...is that natural?


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 26, 2008)

His film noir shot. Buh-gawk. 

View attachment 0109072056[1].jpg


----------



## Laina (Nov 27, 2008)

Haley is an almost two year old hound mix who truly believes she is a cat.





And this is the adorable kitten who was dropped off at the (human) shelter where I work. She was never officially named, we currently just call her "Baby Kitty". (We haven't had her for very long.) She, for some reason, is convinced that she's a guard dog.

My animals are very confused.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 27, 2008)

I love this thread.


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 29, 2008)

The best part is Charlie is full grown and he's still a puppy! 

View attachment 54432


----------



## Crystal (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm sorry about the quality on this picture, guys. But, I had to post it. I opened our front door to check on our kittens (our female cat had kittens about 8 weeks ago) and they were all cuddled up between mom and dad up against our wall on the porch. 

I didn't want to open the glass door and wake them up, so there's a glare on the picture...and it was taken with my camera phone, but still. It's one big cute ball of kitty fur, hehe. 

View attachment Kitties cuddled.jpg


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 29, 2008)

Ry&#333;ri;1004474 said:


> My puppy smells like fresh movie popcorn everyday...is that natural?



Oh my gosh, finally someone else with this. My full grown dog is almost 8. Her paws smell like fresh movie theatre popcorn. I love it. I think she smells great. My husband always tells me I am a weirdo. Now I can tell him there is another dog in the world that smells of popcorn too.


----------



## SanDiega (Dec 2, 2008)

My hair is bigger than my dog. 

View attachment n1054410323_30062247_6266.jpg


----------



## Laina (Dec 2, 2008)

SanDiega said:


> My hair is bigger than my dog.



Aww...but both are so cute!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 2, 2008)

PUPPIES!? Where the eff have I been? 

Not to say I'm one of the most annoying people when there are doggies around, or anything....

Ya know, the whole "dog voice"; and my intelligence just shrinks with every high-pitched dog-nickname-shpeel that I happen to audibly vomit. 

I gots me three of them woof-machines myself. My 11 year old West Highland Terrier, named Mac... or more fittingly right now, Mr. Gunky-Ears. 
My 3 1/2 year old Cairn Terrier, named Duncan... or how he's known on the streets: Dunkito Sanchez.
And last, it's the odd one out. My 2 year old Pomeranian Schnauzer mutt named Bonnie... she's a gangsta, so her street name is Boniqua Jackson.

Classic Duncan and Bonnie:










Puppy Dunkers:





Bonniford lookin goofy: 





Classic MacTavish & I:






Duncan and Bonnie are like partners in crime, whereas Mac is too old to care. Hense why it's difficult to get all three of 'em in a picture. xP


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 2, 2008)

Aw! Those little guys are awesome!


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Dec 5, 2008)

I always thought that those people that were obsessed and talked "baby talk" were weird. I don't know, it's weird to have this thing that needs you to survive and will pretty much love you for ever that makes you all smushy inside (yes I just made that word up and yes I've never had an animal before now). Now I'm all excited because Lazy's birthday is on the 12 and I feel as though I need to do something to celebrate it.


----------



## Risible (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh my goodness! What precious puppies you all have! I'm a little dog crazy myself.

The first pic is Bubbles with his heap o' toys, the second is of the two of them tarted up for Halloween. 

View attachment resize24.jpg


View attachment resize62.jpg


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 7, 2008)

this is an older pic


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2008)

extra_fat_guy said:


> this is an older pic



*HARLEQUIN DANE...WOW...VERY pretty......

I am house sitting for the next week for 2 vishalas and a husky*


----------



## Tyna (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is my furkids: Stinky Petey is the orange kitty which belongs to my husband ONLY, lol. Chiana aka "Princess ChiChi" is my baby kitty also my avatar pic, and Otis Redding is the family dog. The pic is old, but it was the only pic I had of otis lately. Imagine same face except 75 pound body and more spots, LOL.
T 

View attachment baby otis.jpg


View attachment chichi1.jpg


View attachment petey1.jpg


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 7, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *HARLEQUIN DANE...WOW...VERY pretty......
> 
> I am house sitting for the next week for 2 vishalas and a husky*



She is a hand full. She is a lot bigger now.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 7, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Classic MacTavish & I:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is quite possibly the most adorable picture I've ever seen. Both of you furry things


----------



## ryliestephens (Dec 8, 2008)

omg, i love staffs/pits/american bulldogs i had one (not sure exactly what...they all seem to be closely related). he was the sweetest dog ive had ever. and growing up my grandmother took in all stray dogs so ive had many many breeds. ill only get that type of dog from no on.

beautiful


----------



## ryliestephens (Dec 8, 2008)

omg, mine did too, more like white cheddar though. what kind of dog was it? i had an american bulldog


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 8, 2008)

OK ready for unbearable cuteness??

Penelope Pudlington McYip-Yip (Penny)





View attachment Penny - 3 months.jpg


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 8, 2008)

Um, so I don't have a dog....


I have a rather large cat who thinks he's a dog.

Walter, or as we call him, "The Dude-Cat", is just over a year old and is bigger than a hefty pug. He has the sweetest temperment EVER and will oblige you to do just about anything you want with him. He is the most earnest, calm, loving, adorable cat I've ever met. He just wandered up to our door last year, scrawny and hungry...so we set food out for him. Soon we convinced him to come in the house, but he never took liberties and always took his leave after awhile. Luckily we have proven to be just the family he was looking for, and now he follows me around like a dog, sits up and begs for treats, and sits in my driveway waiting for me to come home from school.


Oh yeah, and the others are Princess Cleopatra of the Nile...she's orange and bitchy and 3. Molly is black and slinky and talkative and 8. Phantom of the Opera is black and white and hyper and chatty...she's one. They all were rescued and ALL sleep on my bed...

Wow, I've become one of those people who ramble about their pets. 

View attachment big dude cat2.jpg


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

extra_fat_guy said:


> this is an older pic



I want a dog just like that. That is a beautiful baby. I have always wanted a Great Dane. That is an awesome photo.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Dec 9, 2008)

Lazy on his 1 year birthday 

View attachment 3.JPG


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 13, 2008)

may I introduce Milo..our newest addition to our family...we have two kittens about the same age...so we are a blended family...of sorts...

we have priscilla....queen of the house
and we have blanche....slut of the house

and we have bear and sadie marie...two innocents along with milo....lol 

View attachment Milo.JPG


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 13, 2008)

sadie marie and bear.... 

View attachment thekids.JPG


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 13, 2008)

just love showing them off..... 

View attachment Blanche.jpg


View attachment Priscilla.jpg


----------



## Tracy (Apr 20, 2009)

Isn't he just adorable :wubu: He's a miniature Daschund. 

View attachment buster.jpg


----------



## Esther (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll toss some down.
This is the mutt dog that I bought from a random farm for $25. She's the best.

Puppy:






Now:





This looks cruel, but she loves the attention:


----------



## shazz2602 (Apr 21, 2009)

this is our new puppy ruby who is 12 weeks old, and my older dog ben who is 7 

View attachment 2912_161946645014_797550014_6458615_5868948_s[1].jpg


View attachment 2585_135376575014_797550014_6004267_3360717_n[1].jpg


----------



## Melian (Apr 21, 2009)

My little friend...

These pics are from last year, so he's 5-10 cm longer now.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 21, 2009)

Here you are, My Pretties, my little dog, too! After a little too much celebrating on New Years. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Cookieta06.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Apr 23, 2009)

Awwww! everyones darlings are cuteness!

Here are newer ones of my lad Bosley and some of my little critters....



















One of my rats, Soloman! The other is a bitch and bites alot 






My guinea pig Paddy....¨


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 23, 2009)

I love the third picture with the dog for two reasons: 

1st - there is a Hello Kitty in the background. LOVE her!

2nd - the look on the dog's face. He looks like he is thinking "Alright Ma, what the hell are you going to make me do now?"


----------



## Novelist (Apr 23, 2009)

PIT BULLS....... :wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 23, 2009)

The first is Samanthaaaa<3 and the other two are my new kitties Smokey & The Bandit.


----------

